#ubuntu-pt 2010-11-15
<Patricia> bom dia
<maraujo_3> bom dia a todos
<Patricia> maraujo_3, bom dia :)
<Patricia> BUGabundo, bom dia
<Patricia> BUGabundo, ping pong :P
<maraujo_3> kkkkkkkkk
<maraujo_3> que milagre oce por aqui?
<maraujo_3> nao gostaria de entrar e tomar uma xicara de cafe?
<Patricia> :S
<Patricia> maraujo_3, eu sempre fico aki :)
<Patricia> pedaçin de portugal :D
<maraujo_3> uia
<maraujo_3> ora pois
<maraujo_3> continuo com o problema com o pen
<maraujo_3> ja ate remarquei com a cliente
<Patricia> ;O
<Patricia> tentou ligar a outra porta usb?
<Patricia> ele ta no lspci
<maraujo_3> como assim?
<maraujo_3> como faz?
<Patricia> abre o terminal
<Patricia> digita: lspci
<Patricia> e ve se ele esta
<Patricia> se estiver monta ele
<maraujo_3> taos os 4 portas usb
<maraujo_3> UHCI USb
<maraujo_3> ta certo?
<Patricia> mas o pendrive ta reconhecido?
<Patricia> vou fazer uma coisa aki vai travar e ja volto
<maraujo_3> no lspci
<maraujo_3> so aparece os controladores
<maraujo_3> nao vi o nome dele
<BUGabundo> ** Patricia
<maraujo_3> Oo
<maraujo_3> oce e suas crias
<maraujo_3> huhauha
<Patricia> uia :D
<maraujo_3> kkkkkkkkkkk
<Patricia> >>> /sbin/init 0 <<< funciona
<maraujo_3> figurinha vc viu
<Patricia> :S
<maraujo_3> sempre aprontando arte
<Patricia> srrs
<maraujo_3> foi comiggo esse sbin?
<Patricia> maraujo_3, :P fui ver se funcionava :P
<Patricia> BUGabundo, :***
<Patricia> maraujo_3, bem se ele mostra no lspci
<maraujo_3> vem ca no reservado
<Patricia> da um sudo fdisk -l
<Patricia> e ve se ele mostra alguma coisa
<maraujo_3> q nada
<maraujo_3> voltou a msg velha
<maraujo_3> enorme e estranha
<maraujo_3> parece algo de kerne
<Patricia> mmm
<maraujo_3> micro veio é do baralho
<Patricia> mmm
<maraujo_3> Patricia: como usa o patebin?
<maraujo_3> paste
<Patricia> :)
<Patricia> paste.ubuntu.com
<Patricia> abre ele
<Patricia> cola o texto, de um nome
<Patricia> e clica em past
<BUGabundo> !info pastebinit
<BUGabundo> oh pah n temos aki o bot LOL
<BUGabundo> Patricia: man pastebinit
<Patricia> :P
<maraujo_3> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<maraujo_3> bot lol foi otemo
<maraujo_3> bom dia a todos
<maraujo_3> saindo aqui
<gustavoferreira> boas a todos
<maraujo_3> tarde boa
<maraujo_3> saindo aqui
<rramalho> boas
<rramalho> :)
<joaopinto> oi
<rramalho> tudo em ordem?
<joaopinto> tudo
<rramalho> :)
<BUGabundo> evening
<Patricia> oi BUGabundo :D
<nelson8874> ola
#ubuntu-pt 2010-11-16
 * Patricia boa noite ate amanah
 * Patricia *amanha
<Patricia> bom dia
<narugawa> ola
<joaopinto> oi
<narugawa> joaopinto tudo bem ?
<joaopinto> tudo
<narugawa> taje a lisboa ?
<joaopinto> uh :) ?
<narugawa> sculpa joaopinto nao fale muinto bem o portugese
<narugawa> ja
<joaopinto> ah
<narugawa> ja so frances
<joaopinto> nao tou em lisboa nao
<narugawa> si
<narugawa> ja so em lisboa
* You're now known as ubuntulog
* You're now known as ubuntulog_
* You're now known as ubuntulog
<elfo> boas, alguem me sabe dizer onde posso encontrar o dicionario hunspell em portugues?
<almufadado> http://natura.di.uminho.pt/download/sources/Dictionaries/hunspell/
<almufadado> http://natura.di.uminho.pt/download/sources/Dictionaries/hunspell/hunspell-pt_PT-preao-20101104.tar.gz
#ubuntu-pt 2010-11-17
<narugawa> ola
<Patricia> bom dia
<narugawa> bom dia Patricia
<Patricia> narugawa :)
<joaopinto> oi
<narugawa> oi joaopinto
<Patricia> ola joaopinto :D
<almufadado> oi
<almufadado> Não estou a percebo nada desta treta ! Tenho o nick registado no freenode
<almufadado> mas quando ligo com o empathy diz-me que
<almufadado> This nickname is registered. Please choose a different nickname, or identify via /msg NickServ identify <password>.
<narugawa> almufadado speak english ?
<narugawa> if yes i can help u
<narugawa> sorry my portuguese is very bad
<almufadado> a password está correcta pois quando ponho o
<almufadado> yes
<narugawa> ok
<almufadado> I have a problem with empathy and the irc
<narugawa> you have a registered nickname so ?
<narugawa> ok
<narugawa> i undenrstand this part ;)
<narugawa> don't worry
<narugawa> juste empathy don't want to connect you with your passord for be regitered ? It's the problem ?
<almufadado> i created a new account with a nick i register some time ago
<narugawa> receive a confirmation mail, etc.. ?
<almufadado> yes
<narugawa> ok when you connect with another plateform like irssi or weechat your pass workink ?
<narugawa> work
<narugawa> wait
<almufadado> let me try in a webchat
<narugawa> almufadado try this and tell me if your pass work
<narugawa> http://webchat.freenode.net/
<narugawa> just do the /msg NickServ identify <password>.
<narugawa> if it's work here empathy is the problem
<narugawa> or the human ^^
<almufadado> probably the human side of the thing
<narugawa> ^^
<narugawa> no matter
<almufadado> or empathy having one message fits all
<narugawa> i have a maverick x64 right now and my knees, with an empathy registered
<almufadado> I and still in lucid
<narugawa> i have a lucid too, but not right now
<narugawa> it's work too
<narugawa> no matter with that
<almufadado> on the web chat it detected i am connected here and gave me a new nick
<narugawa> and sorry again for the english, but hard for me to speak portuguese
<narugawa> regitered nick ??
<almufadado> don't worry am I fluent in both
<narugawa> ok
<narugawa> ;)
<narugawa> so it's working on weechat ?
<almufadado> I have to disconnect here and connect in the webchat see you in a minute
<almufadado> hello there
<narugawa> almufadado ?
<almufadado> yes
<narugawa> you are resitered ???
<almufadado> yes the nickserv accepted my password
<narugawa> ok
<narugawa> join #openbsd for be sre ^^
<narugawa> sure
<almufadado> so the message empathy gives in nonsense
<narugawa> just join #openbsd
<narugawa> for a test
<narugawa> thx almufadado so ok
<narugawa> now we are ok with your pass
<narugawa> let's see the empathy side
<narugawa> almufadado ?
<almufadado> yes
<narugawa> go to your account section on empathy
<almufadado> yes i am on that window
<narugawa> the irc account then
<narugawa> you have : user and pass
<almufadado> freenode
<narugawa> and real name no ?
<narugawa> yes freenode of course
<almufadado> nick almufadado
<almufadado> pass <mypass>
<narugawa> ok but on weechat you are on utf ? (don't know if it's play but...)
<narugawa> utf-8
<narugawa> ?
<almufadado> no no portuguese characters
<almufadado> nowhere
<narugawa> same has empathy ?
<almufadado> I think that the message is simply missleading
<narugawa> in your pass do you have some letters wih an acent ?
<narugawa> accent ?
<almufadado> did not use portugueses charaters nor accentuation
<narugawa> ok
<narugawa> so juste simple letters and numbers ?
<almufadado> and yes the sistem is defined to use utf-8
<narugawa> just try to find out, maybe i say some bullshit ^^
<almufadado> I think that the message that emphathy sends is  simply missleading
<narugawa> try with empathy then and go to openbsd (openbsd just accepted registred user)
<almufadado> the nick is definitly registered because now it does not let me connect with empathy
<almufadado> says the nick is already in use
<almufadado> I am going to try with pidgin
<narugawa> ok
<narugawa> but empathy work
<narugawa> i'm sure of that
<almufadado> see you ! and thanks for your help  :)  fixe !
<narugawa> que e ou meilhor site de emprego ?
<Patricia> voltei :D
#ubuntu-pt 2010-11-18
<ricardo> olá, alguém ai manja de atalhos de teclado? queria saber o que é  kp_1??
<ricardo> <alt><control><kp_1>....
<ricardo> alguém me ajuda....
<BUGabundo> ora o kp1
<BUGabundo> kal e' isso
<BUGabundo> f1?
<ricardo> então, n sei... é pra mover a janela para área de trabalho 1
<ricardo> f1 vai pro terminal ....
<ricardo> os numeros n sao....
<ricardo> c a 1
<ricardo> nao funfa...
<ricardo> eu to procurando no google ms n sei o que é kp_1,2,3
<ricardo> será numero do num? ms aqui é notebook n tem numpad...
<BUGabundo> ahhh
<BUGabundo> e' o numpad
<ricardo> putz q droga!!
<ricardo> dxa eu tenta ativar ake....
<ricardo> puxa, é isso mesmo...
<ricardo> xiiii vou ter que renomear esses atalhos,
<ricardo> lá vou eu, rsrsrs
<ricardo> to configurando o xfce aqui, tá ficando massa com os atalhos pra abrir aplicativos e tava faltando o de jogar as janelas nos espaços de trabalhos que eu quero
<ricardo> valeu, BUGabundo =D
<ricardo> mudei tudo pra Super 1,2,3 e 4
<BUGabundo> nite
<kpWiki> Bom dia
<share> sp às moscas
<share> :p
<joaopinto> oi
<share> ei
<falktx> ei
<share> isto é tudo tuga?
<joaopinto> deve ser
<share> :p
<falktx> yep
<falktx> portugues
<share> tou a tentar
<share> installar flash no firefox
<share> no livecd ms parece k nda
<share> ja fiz refresh a pagina, reiniciei o firefox
<share> diz k foi instalado mas n usa o plugin
<share> ZZZzzz
<joaopinto> estranho
<falktx> share: usa o firefox do windows, nunca falha
<falktx> winetricks firefox flash allfonts
<share> caga
<share> tb akele pc e lento po maverick
<kpWiki> vortei :)
<share> hm
<share> helá
<share> soz ot
<rramalho> broas :)
<Patricia> voltei :D
<share> boas
<gustavo-ferreira> Boas a todos, eu estou interessado em comprar um livro sobre programação em C no Linux. Já uso ubuntu ha cerca de um ano e meio, no k concerne ao C padrao, tenho um conhecimento relativament bom, e o que eu queria era um livro deste genero: http://www.amazon.com/Linux-Programming-Unleashed-Kurt-Wall/dp/0672316072 .  Ou se consideram este livro bom para um "newbie" poderiam-me confirmar isso? Agradecia qualquer sugestão. Muit
<gustavo-ferreira> o Obrigado!
<share> hm
<gustavo-ferreira> ninguem me ajuda?
<share> ou ta tudo a dormir
<share> ou ng sabe
<joaopinto> oi
<Patricia> voltei :)
<share> Patricia: bot?
<narugawa> when is the next meeting in lisbo ?
<narugawa> lisboa
<narugawa> :)
<share> no idea
<narugawa> obrigado share
<share> lol
#ubuntu-pt 2010-11-19
<share> e' so' bouncers
<share> hm
<share_> later
<Patricia> <share> [22:47:43] +Patricia: bot?
<Patricia> uh?
<Guest23143> bom dia
<Patricia> bom dia
<Alex--Musicman> share_ ontem me chamou?
<Alex--Musicman> <share> [22:47:43] +Patricia: bot?
<share_> lol
<share_> tava a perguntar
<Alex--Musicman> :P
<Alex--Musicman>  /nickserv ghost nick senha
<Alex--Musicman> vc derruba seu nick
<share_> lol não, estou a experimentar o bouncer
<Alex--Musicman> ah sim :)
<share_> fui
<Alex--Musicman> :)
<Alex--Musicman> vou sair, bjs ate a tarde
<narugawa> Eu quero um emprego
<narugawa> someone know a good site for job ?
<narugawa> sapo emprego and ocasiao done
<narugawa> another one ?
<MalMen> boas
<MalMen> sed 's/uniq                          = 1/uniq                          = 4' oscam.user
<MalMen> alguem me sabe explicar o que esta mal ?
<MalMen> thanks
<MalMen> nao costumo usar o sed, mas da jeito para estes casos xD
<MalMen> ja percebi
<MalMen> faltava-me o /g
<MalMen> :)
<joaopinto> pois, global
<share> hm
<Patricia> boa tardeeee
<BUGabundo> ola
<BUGabundo> **
<Patricia> :)
<Patricia> ^^ como vai tu BUGabundo
<Patricia> vou tentar instalar a wireless no pc
<Patricia> :)
<Patricia> volto ja, colocar a placa no barramento :)
<joaopinto> oi
<joaopinto> eich, placa no barramento
<BUGabundo> olha ele
<BUGabundo> tas bom?
<joaopinto> estou
<joaopinto> e ctg ?
<BUGabundo> ca se vai
<BUGabundo> cansado para porra
<BUGabundo> mas q se lixe
<BUGabundo> e' fds neh?
#ubuntu-pt 2010-11-20
<maraujo_3> noite
<Patricia> good morning  Buona giornata  Bonne journée Καλή μέρα 天気の良い日 Goede dag
<Pirolocito> hello
 * Pirolocito foi mudar uma fralda...
#ubuntu-pt 2010-11-21
<Patricia> BUGabundo: BUGabundo
<BUGabundo> sim ?
<Patricia> onde que compra dominos .pt?
<Patricia> .com.pt
<Patricia> eu so sei .com e .com.br
<BUGabundo> eu compro directo à FCCN
<BUGabundo> a entidade responsavel
<BUGabundo> online.dns.pt
<Patricia> mmm
<Patricia> vlw BUGabundo vou ver :D
<Patricia> BUGabundo: o que seria tipo de pessoa singular
<BUGabundo> "qq pessoa"
<Patricia> ou colectiva
<Patricia> online.dns.pt]
<Patricia> Registo de Novo Utilizador
<BUGabundo> coletiva e' tipo empresa
<Patricia> mmm vlw BUGabundo :D
<Patricia> e isso N. Contribuinte*
<Patricia> o que acontece se eu colocar qualquer coisa?
<BUGabundo> isso e' para as finanças
<BUGabundo> convem q seja correcto
<Patricia> como assim?
<BUGabundo> mas tu como és menor de idade, n podes comprar
<BUGabundo> alias, nem sei q podes comprar .pt sem ser portuguesa
<Patricia> ^^
<BUGabundo> ja os .com.pt n sei mm
<Patricia> :O
<BUGabundo> http://android-pt.com/cyanogenmod-61rc1-on-desirehd
<Patricia> Bom dia
<BUGabundo> o/
<Patricia> o\
<BUGabundo> tas triste?
<Patricia> nao :P
<Patricia> eu to feliz :D
<Patricia> eu vendi 2gb de espaço em um servidor web por 10 dolar mes
<Patricia> :D
<BUGabundo> ahah
<BUGabundo> bom negocio
<Patricia> :)
<Patricia> ja vou fazer a instalação do cms q ele quer usar, e so esperar a ativação do dominio :D
<Patricia> BUGabundo
<BUGabundo> diz
<Patricia> sobre ambiente graficos
<Patricia> gnome e kde
<Patricia> um computador se eu instalar um drive, de video
<BUGabundo> kernel
<Patricia> tanto no gnome quanto no kde vai funcionar ne?
<Patricia> mmm
<Patricia> BUGabundo: obrigada, vou sair volto jaja, vou ligar para minha amiga
<Patricia> Voltei :)
<_player> hello, darks :>
<_player> hmm
<_player> algo esta' errado. brb
<_player> hello, darks :>
<BUGabundo> olha o _player
<_player> hey :)
<_player> no codebits, estavas cheio de fome
<_player> eheh
<BUGabundo> aondo para aki à turras a tentar por o musicboxpt a dar
<BUGabundo> porra para AIR
<_player> hmm
<_player> o ppl esta' a ultimar a api publica :)
<_player> dps rapidamente "aparecem" clients nativos :)
<BUGabundo> e no meu android ta sempre a estourar
<BUGabundo> é cada trace do apache :(
<_player> eheh
<_player> brb, vps reboot
<_player> back
<_player> BUGabundo: conhecas alguma tool para "printar" os accesslogs excluindo as lines de search engines ?
<BUGabundo> awk ?
<BUGabundo> grep exclusivo?
<_player> bah
<_player> a ideia e' nao ter que listar os search engines -_-
<_player> ok, tem que haver um perl module que faca isso
<_player> eheh
 * Patricia freenode lixoooooooooooooooooooooooooooo 
 * Patricia freenode corrija esse bug lixo
<_player> buglixo?
<_player> :)
<BUGabundo> tb n percebi
<BUGabundo> mas a tadinha da Patricia de vez enqt explode
<BUGabundo> ainda mt nova para lidar com  algumas emoçoes
<Patricia> :S
<Patricia> BUGabundo: simples se eu entrar em 11 canal
<Patricia> eu caio por flood
<Patricia> onde ja se viu isso :/
<BUGabundo> 11?
<BUGabundo> ja vais com sorte
<BUGabundo> antes o limite era 10
<Patricia> :O
<BUGabundo> axo q mudou com o novo protocolo implementado
<BUGabundo> agora so 20
<BUGabundo> mas tens q usar uma flag qq
<Patricia> mmm
<_player> novo protocolo ?
<BUGabundo> sim, qd mudaram o IRCd da freenode
<BUGabundo> ha uns meses
<_player> deixou de ser o 2813 ?
<BUGabundo> nem sei como e' q isso ficou
<_player> hm
<BUGabundo> supostamente o ppl ia ter q registar os canais tds de novo
<_player> o "problema" disso nao e' no ircd
<_player> e' nos services, i gues
<_player> :)
<_player> *guess
#ubuntu-pt 2011-11-15
<fenix-migusta> Hello Dolly
#ubuntu-pt 2011-11-19
<dcosta> bah ! não há fernado não há feeds
<tcarrondo> está alguém acordado?!
#ubuntu-pt 2011-11-20
<dcosta> oi
<FernandoMiguel> ola dcosta
<dcosta> viva amigo
<dcosta> e feeds catitas ?
<FernandoMiguel> morreu
<FernandoMiguel> o google matou o greader
<dcosta> pqp
<FernandoMiguel> agora vai para o Google+
<dcosta> se necessitares de alojamento para algum projeto fala comigo
<FernandoMiguel> q andas a gerir agora?
<dcosta> tou com duas vps
<dcosta> pah deixa rolar...
<dcosta> ainda tou a ultimar umas cenas ... para failover pois o orcamento é curto
<FernandoMiguel> dcosta: sobre as feeds https://plus.google.com/u/0/109625435637812424164/posts/VSLhthTFE8e
<dcosta> FernandoMiguel: linkdown
<FernandoMiguel> n tens conta no Plus?
<dcosta> tenho gmail
<dcosta> mais nada
<FernandoMiguel> atao tens :)
<FernandoMiguel> diz me o teu gmail
<FernandoMiguel> dcosta: ^^
<dcosta> é o que tinhas
<FernandoMiguel> dcosta: ja deves ver :)
<dcosta> sim ja tá
<black_brasilia> oi alg me ajuda com o resolv.conf
#ubuntu-pt 2013-11-11
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2013-11-12
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2013-11-13
<astroo-> Author Of The PATRIOT Act Goes To EU Parliament To Admit Congress Failed, And The NSA Is Out Of Control   https://www.techdirt.com/articles/20131112/08342525213/author-patriot-act-goes-to-eu-parliament-to-admit-congress-failed-nsa-is-out-control.shtml
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<gbit> Ola, não consigo encontrar informação de onde posso instalar mais suporte a linguas para a funcão auto zip download go Gmail. http://imagebin.org/276856
<jonny_forest> Alguém me pode dar uma ajuda num problema que tenho na instalação do dualboot Win7 64-bits/Ubunutu 12.04.3 LTS 64-bits? Cumprimentos
<gbit> Sua dúvida deve ser com grub estou correto?
<jonny_forest> vou ser sincero, não sei o que é o grub
<jonny_forest> mas o que acontece é que tenho um unico disco sem partiçoes
<jonny_forest> e quero partir através da opçao manual só que quando chego à altura de definir o espaço que quero
<jonny_forest> ele não me mostra o campo de inserção da capacidade
<jonny_forest> que quero
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2013-11-14
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2013-11-15
<astroo-> Internet architects propose encrypting all the world’s Web traffic  http://arstechnica.com/security/2013/11/encrypt-all-the-worlds-web-traffic-internet-architects-propose/
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2013-11-16
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2013-11-17
<nuno_nunes> boas astro :D
<astroo-> ola
<nuno_nunes> ja deixas-te o ptnet :D
<astroo-> 23 meses
<astroo-> ditadura nao e comigo
<nuno_nunes> eu vou as vezes :D
<nuno_nunes> eu deixei o ubuntu :D
<astroo-> e com "sorte em breve tenho o meu hiper projeto a funcionar
<astroo-> vai "rebentar" com a net
<nuno_nunes> eu passei de armas e bagagens para o manjaro
<nuno_nunes> :D
<nuno_nunes> astroo-: o que esta a dar e o bitcoin
<nuno_nunes> :D
<astroo-> caso precise para o meu projeto
<nuno_nunes> eu nao sei o que fazer
<astroo-> ?
<paulohora> olá, boa noite
<paulohora> estou com problemas no teclado
<astroo-> ola
<paulohora> as teclas shift não funcionam
<paulohora> estou usando ubuntu 12.04
<astroo-> ve o privado
<paulohora> só elas não funcionam
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2014-11-10
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2014-11-11
<astroo-> A 'proprietary' Linux would have cost $1 trillion & 8,000 person-years  http://www.computerweekly.com/blogs/open-source-insider/2014/11/a-proprietary-linux-would-have-cost-1-trillion-8000-person-years.html
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<lusitan> Empresa/CERT na Europa central procura especialista em segurança informática (hacker): http://pastebin.com/ga1FDbTT
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2014-11-12
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2014-11-13
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2014-11-14
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<lucas_> boa noite
<lucas_> preciso de ajuda
<astroo-> ola
<astroo-> vai ao #ubuntu-br que e mais facil
<lucas_> instalei o xubuntu na pen e ficou muito lento
<astroo-> poe sempre a duvida toda e os detalhes
<lucas_> br
<lucas_> como posso usar o xubuntu na pen e depois instalar programas sem perder nada apos reiniciar o sistema operativo
<astroo-> este infelizmente e muito calado
<lucas_> em calma rapaz
<astroo-> eu nao sei quase nada de linux
<lucas_> mas afinal aqui o que e que fazem
<lucas_> falam de coisas triviais
<lucas_> sera
<lucas_> afinal o calado sou eu muito bem...xd
<astroo-> tem calma
<lucas_> assim esta melhor
<lucas_> xd
<astroo-> alem de nos 3 sao pessoas
<astroo-> #LinuxAjuda  vai nesse
<lucas_> ok obrigado
<astroo-> de nada
<astroo-> lucas_  ve o privado
#ubuntu-pt 2014-11-15
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2014-11-16
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2015-11-09
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<coss> boa noite
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2015-11-10
<astroo-> New encryption ransomware targets Linux systems  http://arstechnica.com/security/2015/11/new-encryption-ransomware-targets-linux-systems/
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2015-11-11
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2015-11-12
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<hexhaxtron> lusitan, olá!
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2015-11-13
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2015-11-14
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2015-11-15
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
